

Finding a technical co-founder - Dimitris

Hi!<p>I would like to hear your opinion on a specific topic. I had an idea about a start up that could evolve to something pretty good, so I decided to go ahead with this idea. However, from the first moment I had a big problem. I couldn't find a technical co-founder. I have some programming experience but I just graduated from high school so I don't feel that I could take on my own shoulders the whole technical part. None of the people that I know in real life have a strong programming background so I have no other option but to search for a co-founder in the list of my "online friends", people that I have never met before and I don't know if our chemistry will work fine.<p>So, what do you think? Should I take the risky road and look for a partner online or should I wait a couple of months for college where I will be able to meet people with similar interests and skills?<p>Thanks
======
Ade_Lack
Sounds like you have 2 months to build the first feature or two, even just a
clickable demo. Where ever you look for a tech co-founder this would put you
ahead of 75% of the rest of the "idea" guys!

Love to hear how you get on and feel free to hit me up once you have
something(anything) to show :)

~~~
Dimitris
Thanks, I will let you know in a couple of months!

------
div
Apart from college, it may be a good idea to find out about some techie events
/ meetups near you.

Most technologies will have a local usergroup holding frequent meetups which
you could attend to meet up with interesting people.

